# Help needed on manual



## Geemcc68 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi All, I'm new to the forum and want to say hello to lol coffee fans ?

i was given a coffee coffee machine from a friend, it's a crane merchandising machine, it also says Assit on it, model number is kraf7 or T cant make it out.

im wondering would anybody have a manual for this machine or put direct me where I can get one would be great ?

I can upload a photo of the plate on the back but can't see a option to do it ?

many thanks in advance.


----------



## sues1958 (Oct 14, 2016)

Geemcc68 said:


> Hi All, I'm new to the forum and want to say hello to lol coffee fans
> 
> i was given a coffee coffee machine from a friend, it's a crane merchandising machine, it also says Assit on it, model number is kraf7 or T cant make it out.
> 
> ...


Presume you have searched on the net?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Try uploading to http://tinypic.com then use the link or forums


----------

